# Og samsung gang (You can join if you have a samsung phone or tablet made in 2014 or before)



## Googletrusting (Dec 17, 2021)

i have a Samsung Galaxy S4.
(Released in 2013)


----------



## Mebot (Dec 22, 2021)

Have s1 s3 s4 and tab s3 epico


----------



## ramjithunder24 (May 20, 2022)

had the original samsung note
then the note 3
then the s7 edge
and now on note 10


----------

